# [SOLVED] USB device exceeded power limits



## jbongo (Sep 3, 2007)

about a month ago I bought the following kit:
Zyxel USB adaptor G202
Zyxel ADSL P660 HWT1

It worked perfectly for about a month but recently I got a pop up bubble *"a USB device has exceeded the power limits of its hub port" *and I can no longer connect to the internet through my wireless set up. 

- If I go to my computers "start" icon and look at my internet 
connections the wireless icon that was there previously has completely 
disappeared.

- Also when I start up the computer the Zyxel status screen that used to show the signal strength etc appears only for about 1 second and then 
disappears. The Zyxel icon also stays grey instead of turning green.

I have tried to remove & reinstall the software but this has not 
helped.

Please can you advise how I can fix this problem? Any help would be 
much appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: USB device exceeded power limits*

Well, it sounds like either the adapter died, or your USB ports are having problems. Do other devices work properly when connected to the same USB port?


----------



## jbongo (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: USB device exceeded power limits*

Thanks for replying.
Yes I have tried a camera and a phone in the same USB plug and they work okay.
The Zyxel USB adaptor has a small light on the top that still comes on when it is plugged in, so it is getting some power.
If it helps my computer is a Compaq Laptop with USB plugs at the back - I have nothing else plugged in to any other USB's (printers etc).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: USB device exceeded power limits*

Sounds like either the adapter died, or perhaps something is amiss with the drivers?


----------



## jbongo (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: USB device exceeded power limits*

When this problem first occurred Zyxel advised me to try posting on this forum. Thanks to your responses and also from reading other similar threads I figured that my laptop itself must be alright as other USB plugs still worked. Also the fact that I only ever had that one USB adapator plugged in seemed to indicate that it was unlikely my USB port was struggling for power.
Anyway - I went with this information back to Zyxel who said they would send me a new USB. It arrived today an I'm happily back in action on the wireless internet connection. 
Thanks very much!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad you got it going. :smile:


----------

